# 8/23 Lineup!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

01 Bolivar Beli Fino (I snipped the cap already)
06 Hoyo Epicure #2
LG Diaz

so-so phone cam shot...


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

mmmm... love the Diaz!!!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I Love Bolivar..Haven't tried Beli Fino..My Fav is the gigante..
And I still haven't gotten my issue of CA..Damn it!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

That Boli looks good, although it's almost sinful to take a picture after the cap is cut... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> mmmm... love the Diaz!!!


MY FIRST!!!!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> MY FIRST!!!!!!


One seriously good smoke.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> That Boli looks good, although it's almost sinful to take a picture after the cap is cut... <G>


I know...I know...but I forgot before I cut it with my trusty Palio!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> MY FIRST!!!!!!


What, what, what?

I think you'll like it. I wish I could get a box but I can't spring for a box of 50 at those prices!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> What, what, what?
> 
> I think you'll like it. I wish I could get a box but I can't spring for a box of 50 at those prices!!!


Yeah...if u can believe it...I only have a few laying around with the Small Batch...I know they are both excellent and I never thought to spark them...until a buddy lit up a LG last night and said you must DO IT!!! He loves them!

But yeah, Litto is nuts at time with these 50 counts and 104 counts...crazy money!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

VERY nice lineup.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice Line-Up!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I was mulling over buying a couple HdM's the other day. What's the flavor profile like on those?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Dont forget the latest issue of CA with our own celeb photographed in it.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh man.
those are some great sticks!
PiPe, let me know if it live up to this

http://www.topcubans.com/cuban-cigars/epicure-no.2,48.htm


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the HDM epi #2. I feel it is one of the most consistent smokes coming out of cuba, one of my favs.

Great line up!


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Helluva line up there, what was the occasion. I've had all but the Epicure, got one from a draft resting now. The LG and Bolivar BF are some tasty and powerful smokes. I can handle some strong stuff, but not all three of those in one night.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> Helluva line up there, what was the occasion. I've had all but the Epicure, got one from a draft resting now. The LG and Bolivar BF are some tasty and powerful smokes. I can handle some strong stuff, but not all three of those in one night.


No occasion...just a "why not" selection! LOL.... but I opted not to light that LG afterall. It was maybe close to 2am and I wanted something smaller....so I instead grabbed a Torano Virtuoso Robusto that was VERY GOOD. The LG will get the nod tonight though...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Oh man.
> those are some great sticks!
> PiPe, let me know if it live up to this
> 
> http://www.topcubans.com/cuban-cigars/epicure-no.2,48.htm


Not sure about the fruityness that site was referring too...but my thoughts were very similar to ColbyPants....here is his review!

http://colbypantssmokinglounge.blogspot.com/2007/05/smoking-lounge-review-hoyo-de-monterrey.html


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> No occasion...just a "why not" selection! LOL.... but I opted not to light that LG afterall. It was maybe close to 2am and I wanted something smaller....so I instead grabbed a Torano Virtuoso Robusto that was VERY GOOD. The LG will get the nod tonight though...


I think you'll be glad you waited on the LG. My taste buds would have given up after the Bolivar. :sweat:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Not sure about the fruityness that site was referring too...but my thoughts were very similar to ColbyPants....here is his review!
> 
> http://colbypantssmokinglounge.blogspot.com/2007/05/smoking-lounge-review-hoyo-de-monterrey.html


Thanks for the link...I think I'll pick up a couple the next chance I get.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> I think you'll be glad you waited on the LG. My taste buds would have given up after the Bolivar. :sweat:


yeah...after a while...everything tastes the same....the palette needs a break! LOL


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Not sure about the fruityness that site was referring too...but my thoughts were very similar to ColbyPants....here is his review!
> 
> http://colbypantssmokinglounge.blogspot.com/2007/05/smoking-lounge-review-hoyo-de-monterrey.html


Great review!
I enjoyed it very much.
How can I find this smoke!
:dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Great review!
> I enjoyed it very much.
> *How can I find this smoke!*
> :dribble:


hmmmm....I guess there are ways...LOL...actually I am getting for a box now..lol...it was on my list...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hmmmm....I guess there are ways...LOL...actually I am getting for a box now..lol...it was on my list...


A box!
thats one big wish lol.


----------

